# Honey Extraction



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe it depends on how thick the honey is. I tried it and gave up because no significant amount ever seemed to drain out. Others have reported that it worked pretty well. It never worked for me. I suppose if you wanted to "stack the deck" if you could put the draining combs somewhere it was 90 to 100 degress F it might make a world of difference. But then if you were doing it horizontally you'd need some kind of support for the combs.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi,I have a four frame extractor that would be perfect for small beekeeper.

The extractor is in new condition and you can fit 6-deep,8-med,or 8-shallows.I have used it for frames and uncappings.It is radial and is 4ft tall by 4 feet wide works great under 100 colonies of bees.Its in mint condition and motor run like new has honey releas valve so you can put it in barrel or buckets as it is, or you can run it into a holding tank.It works perfect for extracting frames sit in nice.The honey flow out is angled like all extractors.We used it till we had over 100 colonies.Its for sale for 450$ its comes with basket,reals,motor and belt.Bought new replaced motor 1 time.It will come with diffrent reals for speed.The sit on top of basket.It has two reals. 1 on motor and 1 on top of shaft basket.Has brass honey valve attached to it.Has always been motorized extractor.I had used the crank extractors.(I think they take too long and you dont get all the honey out with them.)

If you are interseted you can contact me by e-mail


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a friend with 8 hives that gravity drains his frames. As Michael noted, higher temps help.

My friend uncaps with a butter knife heated on an eye on the stove and turns the frame open side down on a piece of screen door screen over a collection bucket and lets it drain 1-2 full days. He gets about 70% of what I do in my extractor.

BubbaBob


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Here's some results from my scratch and drip tests. The combs tested are small cell size, deep frames. And the honey is typically thick in my low humidity climate. The temps are about 70 degrees. 

Very little honey has drained from the combs, whether they are placed horizontal or vertical. The cell size, age, and temperature probably aren't optimum.

The results might be better with actual honey storage comb, freshly harvasted and drained when the temps are higher. I will try it again toward the end of next summer.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I would be tempted to grab it from the bees before they got the moisture down all the way, drain it and dry it afterwards. And if I was really serious about it, I would probably use drone foundation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Drone foundation would probably help a lot. I think if you let the bees have sufficient drone comb in the brood nest you could use drone foundation in the supers with no excluder and few problems. I have extracted drone foundation and it really does help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

ANYBODY HAS A MOTORIZED EXTRACTOR ABOUT 20 FRAME AND A USED TRUCK WITH A CRANK AND PRICE


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Try the "Wanted to Buy" section.


----------



## John Schneider (Mar 1, 2005)

Why wouldn't you be able to trim the comb down to size and simply use a centrifugal extractor in a similar fashion as a frame? Is there a reason?


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

> Why wouldn't you be able to trim the comb down to size and simply use a centrifugal extractor in a similar fashion as a frame?


I presume you are referring to the initial question posted. Typically honey stored in a TBH is in fresh comb, therefore very brittle. You can't just cut a section of comb and set it in your centrifugal spinner without disintegrating the comb. You may however use a tangential spinner implementing a screen cage for the comb to rest in while you spin out the honey, but don't try that with a radial.


----------

